

New Metasploit book released - ktf
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/inm1g/metasploit_the_penetration_testers_guide_now/

======
ktf
Find it here: <http://nostarch.com/metasploit.htm>

Use coupon code REDTEAM for 40% off.

